# Pork BBQ for 800 People



## MUShand (Sep 6, 2012)

As a member of my company's BBQ team, and starting my own I was asked by the big bosses to cater again for my company. 200 lb of pork for roughly 800 folks last year I cooked it on this

This year it's on my new custom pit! Gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## DJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Last year was a Very Brave Undertaking!!
dj


----------



## MUShand (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes I cooks 48 hours straight to get it done that was 1 batch of 3


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 7, 2012)

Thats dedication. Fine job Sir!! There is an old boy up in Wise County who feeds an entire town or about 10,000 folks in one day. He cooks all year on a normal sized pit and stores the meat for showtime. Sure he gets some serving help. Big Car Dealer pays for the groceries. Think they still do that but wouldnt bet my life on it. Variant of that plan works well for all large crowds of ravenous eaters. Many think its better cooked..froze and reheated than fresh cooked..mainly as it applies to brisket and butts. Never heard anybody touting the virtues of leftover chicken or ribs.


----------



## MUShand (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah we do it the weekend beore and freeze it the. Bring in the big pit to heat it up and get that smoke in the air


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Two months before also works. I had it on good authority the winning brisket one year at Meridian (which is the LSBS illustrious hoo haw event I think) had been hiding out in some drunks freezer for three years or so prior to melting the ice crystals in the smoke or whutever and going to get the big money and dust collector...free catfish dinner etc. Its hard to tell on these kinda deals sometimes. Moral of the tale..briskets and butts look kindly on freezing and time is a moot point..lol. Bag sucking gizmos are good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 8, 2012)

That goes a long way with job security!


----------



## MUShand (Sep 9, 2012)

I am trying to talk them into changing me from IT to Marketing.  Buying a pit and letting me cook in comps with them
As a sponsor.  We sell insurance for classic cars and motorcycles.  BBQ comps would be great advertisement, not to mention if this blind nut could find a squirrel and win a GC


----------



## Texas 1836 (Sep 9, 2012)

MUShand said:


> I am trying to talk them into changing me from IT to Marketing.  Buying a pit and letting me cook in comps with them
> As a sponsor.  We sell insurance for classic cars and motorcycles.  BBQ comps would be great advertisement, not to mention if this blind nut could find a squirrel and win a GC



Man, that is my fantasy job!  When I first started in the Oil Bidness in '76, there were people who had the official job title of Company Cook. They would travel around the country cooking for all corporate events like safety banquets, anniversaries, and any other kinds of recognitions. I have been to everything from corn boils, to fish fries, to BBQs. Best food in the world. If my company would care to restart the legacy, I am ready willing and able!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 10, 2012)

What a gig. Apparently that company cook position is still active in some areas. Just been hearing about an old cooking chum who started out hauling salt water in the oil patch down in S. Texas..then the boss man figgered out he was a pretty fair cookie..and the cookie before him had managed to ruin 50 huge Choice Ribeyes..which created an opening. Now his job is to cook for the rig hands on several locations as sort of a perk. He does bbq..gumbo..steaks..crawdads etc. Rumor is he hits each site about 3 times a month and feeds em good. Only works 3 days a week..Mon Tues and Weds so that give him plenty of time for comp. Some folks have it made huh? Hope he dont burn up the steaks like the last guy or he liable to go back to being a truck driver. lol.


----------



## Texas 1836 (Sep 13, 2012)

Good point BW.  Instead of an annual job review, you would get one by the plate! 
Would still be a great gig though. Don't imagine it's going to be an upper tier pay grade though!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2012)

Apparently pays mo betta than hauling salt water...or maybe just as good with more free time. Our fellow list member Danny Daniel is sitting in his Class A diesel pusher and a young good look bride down around Cotulla..making sure to weed out any troublemakers..keep track of the trucks etc. Guard gate duty so to speak. I was on the verge of talking the Little Bride into us doing it. Sounds sorta like fun..but I managed to talk her out of it at the last minute..whew. Danny say he do not want the cookie job..lol. Guess it lasts till you screw up the steaks..


----------



## MUShand (Sep 22, 2012)

Got my smoker from my parents barn. Ordered 2 cases of butts. This morning I cut up the cherry and white oak I laid down in late January.  Thanks dad for my early Christmas present. 
I guess be is wanted me to help cut more this year


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow..think that is one of them high dollar saws..congrats. I been saving up for a Stilh but afraid if I bought it somebody might expect me to use it. Glad to hear you got the pit sprung too. Check it for bird nests and stuff like that.


----------



## MUShand (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the idea I didn't think about birds.  Is a Jonsred 2188 Turbo.  I have a 24 in bar on it now not a 32 if I ever need it with a full skip tooth chain.  Ready to cut my leg off and BBQ it for dinner


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 24, 2012)

Learned this safety percaution the hard way. One of my mentors to the bbq hobby had a giant pit made out of a butane tank. Had to mount the trailer to tend it and had a stack which topped out at about 12 feet tall at least. Well the Mentor did his usual routine which was to build a huge fire in the insulated firebox then choke it down with a flapper gizmo so it pull only the creosote off the top of the fire. Whew that was a stinky one. Anyway he got set up to cook for a big group of black smiths and put me and some other dummy in charge of cooking while he went off and tried to sleep off being drunk. I am really the assistant to dummy 1. Anyway that pit started stinking worse than usual and all the smoke coming out of the cook chamber..so we decided to disassemble the stack.  Yeppers pulled about four different bird nests out of there all packed together tightly. He apparently hadnt cooked on it in a while..thankfully..lol.


----------



## MUShand (Sep 28, 2012)

It's on


----------



## MUShand (Sep 28, 2012)

It's on 
View attachment 4187z


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 29, 2012)

Yum yum..looking good.


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 30, 2012)

How many butts are you doing?


----------



## MUShand (Oct 2, 2012)

250


----------



## MUShand (Oct 5, 2012)

Company eats well today!


----------

